# 恰到好处



## antonB

处，在这怎么读？读轻声还是第四声？谢谢大家。


----------



## Jack12345

处， chu4


----------



## antonB

谢谢你 Jack.
但是，好处要读轻声对吗？对不起，我有点儿迷。


----------



## corner1912

antonB said:


> 谢谢你 Jack.
> 但是，好处要读轻声对吗？对不起，我有点儿迷。



恰到好处（4434），there is no 轻声 in this word,  antonB


----------



## antonB

谢谢。这么说 neutral tone 呢？


----------



## corner1912

antonB said:


> 谢谢。这么说 neutral tone 呢？



Sorry I do not understand your question. You do not need to ask your question in Chinese if temporarily you do not know how to specify the question in Chinese, English is OK


----------



## antonB

Sorry, just trying to practice a little Chinese here, hehe. What is the Chinese term for a neutral tone? You know, first, second, third, fourth and the neutral tone?

The word "好处“ (meaning benefit or advantage is the third tone followed by a neutral tone.


----------



## forgoodorill

antonB said:


> Sorry, just trying to practice a little Chinese here, hehe. What is the Chinese term for a neutral tone? You know, first, second, third, fourth and the neutral tone?


Do you mean 輕聲？ Like 叔（shu1）叔（shu）？


antonB said:


> The word "好处


  Yes, the pinyin of 好處 is hao3 chu


----------



## antonB

Yes, that's what I meant. Thanks.


----------



## forgoodorill

You're very welcome.


----------



## Skatinginbc

antonB said:


> (恰到好处的)处，在这怎么读？读轻声还是第四声？


四声。这个 “好处” 是 “美好、合適之处“ 的意思。


antonB said:


> 但是，好处要读轻声对吗？


得看意思。不同意思不同读法。For example, 他不好处 (= 他不好相处，不好对付), "处" 读三声 chu3。


antonB said:


> The word "好处“ (meaning benefit or advantage is the third tone followed by a neutral tone.


对。可以替换成 “益处” (yì chu) 的 “好处” (hǎo chu), "处" 读轻声。For example, 喝酒对身体没有好处 = 喝酒对身体没有益处。


----------



## Jack12345

antonB said:


> 好处要读轻声对吗？


好处hao3chu4
好处hao3chu
Both the pronunciations are ok. According to your habits or the context. I think there is no difference here. And sometimes, just as my feel, the people living in south of China always pronounce it as hao3ch, but living in north of China always pronounce hao3chu4.
e.g. 别得了好处（chu4 or chu）还卖乖！

好处 hao3chu3, 容易相处。it's another meaning.
e.g. 这人好处(chu3)，脾气好。


----------



## Space_K

antonB said:


> Sorry, just trying to practice a little Chinese here, hehe. What is the Chinese term for a neutral tone? You know, first, second, third, fourth and the neutral tone?
> 
> The word "好处“ (meaning benefit or advantage is the third tone followed by a neutral tone.


By the way, for now, sometimes "hehe"(呵呵) is like a curse, showing disrespect or "I don't care". I know you mean "lol", you could say "haha(哈哈)". Just want to mind you that be aware of using "hehe" and avoid misunderstanding when you talk to someone in the future.


----------

